# Farmina N&D Has Arrived!!!



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

The first loads were unpacked today and should be on Chewy.com very soon and available in Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware,Virginia, Maryland, West Virginia and DC in a matter of days. If you are in those states please tell your favorite store to contact Zeigler's Distributing.

More being unpacked for the Pacific Northwest in just a few days.

Ciao

https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA
http://usa.farmina.com/


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Great! 
Windy's cat food is in the white boxes!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Great!
> Windy's cat food is in the white boxes!


If this is an April Fools joke there is not a court in the land that will convict you for any acts of irrational behavior. :smile:


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

Apparently, that's Zeiglers warehouse, not chewys .... chewy still denies getting any shipment from them as of this morning ... the wait goes on and on ...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Man, this waiting game blows. I check chewy every day lol. I need to learn patience I guess.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

zootv said:


> Apparently, that's Zeiglers warehouse, not chewys .... chewy still denies getting any shipment from them as of this morning ... the wait goes on and on ...


That's slightly frustrating.  Ugh, oh well. I've been holding out, but I need to place an order on chewy, cuz I'm now out of wet food, and a few treats/chews I like him to have. Watch it show up tomorrow on chewy. lol.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

zootv said:


> Apparently, that's Zeiglers warehouse, not chewys .... chewy still denies getting any shipment from them as of this morning ... the wait goes on and on ...


Chewy has the food. Dont bother with talking with a customer service rep. Every time you talk to one, you get a new story.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The story I got from zeiglArs is that they are going to feed it tot heir own dogs for one month to see how it works and then release it to the stores. This is thru my local pet supply store. I called and requested it , they called zeiglars and zeiglars told them that. 

So don't hold your breath!


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

Zeigler's might also be waiting for the second shipment of food to make sure it will arrive on time, (mid/end april) therefor making sure they can supply the food in a timely manner to their customers as well. I think they want to see a track record before they commit. I know i would. Having a great product is one thing, but the operations is equally important.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was trying to wait for Farmina but ran out of food. Got Annamaet Option instead and my old guy is actually eating again and the food is smaller which he prefers. Chewy sucks anyways. I am about done with them. Takes a week to my stuff, doesn't all come the same day plus I have to pay taxes when ordering from them. I hope some other online retailers will carry the Farmina.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> The story I got from zeiglArs is that they are going to feed it tot heir own dogs for one month to see how it works and then release it to the stores. This is thru my local pet supply store. I called and requested it , they called zeiglars and zeiglars told them that.
> 
> So don't hold your breath!


Interesting, the distributor for Oregon told me that they had already done that, so supposedly once they get the food they will distribute it to local Oregon retailers.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

LProf said:


> Interesting, the distributor for Oregon told me that they had already done that, so supposedly once they get the food they will distribute it to local Oregon retailers.


The pacific west coast food should be unloading on Monday, April 7th, and will be going to stores immediately that have pre-ordered. 

Any store in the area can ordered it from Whole Pet NW once it arrives. 

This is the same for all the distributors, any store in NJ, PA, MD, DE, VA, WV and DC can order the food, and the reps are writing deliveries.

In less than 4 weeks the containers for Minn, Wis, Iowa, Nebraska, South & North Dak., southern Cali, Ariz, New Mex and Nev. arrive as well. These were ordered later than the others.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Shamrockmommy said:


> The story I got from zeiglArs is that they are going to feed it tot heir own dogs for one month to see how it works and then release it to the stores. This is thru my local pet supply store. I called and requested it , they called zeiglars and zeiglars told them that.
> 
> So don't hold your breath!


This is incorrect.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

zootv said:


> Zeigler's might also be waiting for the second shipment of food to make sure it will arrive on time, (mid/end april) therefor making sure they can supply the food in a timely manner to their customers as well. I think they want to see a track record before they commit. I know i would. Having a great product is one thing, but the operations is equally important.


This is also incorrect.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

meggels said:


> This is incorrect.


Yeah, Farmina PMd me to inform me of that. So WHY anybody is lying about this is beyond me, unless Weber Pets doesn't want to bother carrying it!?

No matter, I"ll give chewy my $$ instead of them.


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

I think each local shop owner has to weigh the costs of carrying each line. Unless its changed, Nulo for example requires direct buy and that has high minimums. Profit margins also must be taken into account. I appreciate the local shop owner, but glad I am not in that business ... Places like wag, chewy, ect save me time, gas, and also $. I imagine being a local shop carries a lot of stress ...


----------



## ChicagoDog (Jul 18, 2013)

FarminaND said:


> In less than 4 weeks the containers for Minn, Wis, Iowa, Nebraska, South & North Dak., southern Cali, Ariz, New Mex and Nev. arrive as well. These were ordered later than the others.


What about the midwest states? Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, etc.? Still checking with Chewy. Curious as to what is the hold-up?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

FarminaND said:


> The pacific west coast food should be unloading on Monday, April 7th, and will be going to stores immediately that have pre-ordered.
> 
> Any store in the area can ordered it from Whole Pet NW once it arrives.
> 
> ...


Looks then like I may be able to purchase it at some stores here in Portland, OR by end of next week . . . sure hope so.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

FarminaND said:


> The pacific west coast food should be unloading on Monday, April 7th, and will be going to stores immediately that have pre-ordered.
> 
> Any store in the area can ordered it from Whole Pet NW once it arrives.
> 
> ...


Famina, do you know offhand which formulas Whole Pet NW will have available for retailers in Oregon?


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

ChicagoDog said:


> What about the midwest states? Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, etc.? Still checking with Chewy. Curious as to what is the hold-up?


The distributor for the Upper Midwest ordered later than the others. You should contact Solid Gold Northland in Minneapolis and ask if they can call on your favorite store. They should have food in about 2-3 weeks. Otherwise, Chewy.com.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

LProf said:


> Famina, do you know offhand which formulas Whole Pet NW will have available for retailers in Oregon?


They will have all but the Lamb. Next order they will get Lamb.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> Looks then like I may be able to purchase it at some stores here in Portland, OR by end of next week . . . sure hope so.


Please contact Joe Aschoff at Whole Pet NW in Vancouver, or check the map locator because all the stores agreed to be loaded on.


----------

